# My first 'oop's in Canada



## IOWgirl (Nov 7, 2008)

I came to canada as a live-in nanny in 84. My employer spent the first week showing me around and getting me used to the family routine. On the weekend I decided to be brave and venture downtown Vancouver. She told me which buses to get and that the fare was one dollar. I got the bus downtown and wandered around then spent some time in the mall. After a while I went back outside and walked along the streets sight-seeing. I decided to head back home as the area was getting less and less scenic and all the quaint little gift stores I was hoping to find were non existant. It was 5pm, plenty of people around and buses going along both streets. I didnt know which bus stop to go to, all I knew was that I needed the Oak st bus. I stood on the street corner trying to see the names on the buses when suddenly a man approached me. He said, "How much?" Assuming he mean't the price of the bus fare, I said, "I think it's a dollar"


----------



## louiseg (Nov 17, 2007)

Thats funny, how did it end up?

What a great idea for a thread.. first oops in Canada. I'm trying to think of mine... nothing comes to mind yet but I am sure there are some, will let you know


----------



## IOWgirl (Nov 7, 2008)

louiseg said:


> Thats funny, how did it end up?
> 
> What a great idea for a thread.. first oops in Canada. I'm trying to think of mine... nothing comes to mind yet but I am sure there are some, will let you know


Hi Louise, well he just looked at me strangely, then he muttered, "I made a mistake", and walked away.....very quickly. I stood there wondering what the heck was wrong with him, then very slowwwly the light came on and I was totally embarrassed and stepped back from the corner. I had only been in canada 6 days, lol. Many months later when I had a boyfriend, I told him the story and he said, "I would have asked for a book of ten".


----------

